# Help removing bumper insert.



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone know how to get the bumper insert off on an 06 GTO? I am not sure if the bumper needs to come off or what? I need to repaint it.


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

There are tabs underneath that help hold it on , you need to disconnect those and then just pull up and out and the insert should come off. Just be patient and dont break any tabs.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Everything you need to know should be here: 
http://sm.gpona.com:9001/si/showDocumentList.do?delivSitTitleSyskey=8&name=Repair+Instructions


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

The link above doesn't work for some reason. I get the message in a new browser window (*The requested resource (/si/showDocu...r+Instructions) is not available.*) 
I would also like to know as much detail of removing a bumper as I can get. From what I have read, the clips are the tricky part ... they seem to break easily. Are these replaceable as a part at a GM stealership or parts store?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess that link would probably only work for me since it's cookied to my computer. Try this one. You'll have to input your vehicle info to get to the page I tried to link to in the other post:
GM Service Infornation Home


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

It looks like the rear bumper has to come off...WTF..


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, those pop rivets on the bumper kicked my @$$..I took all the screws out and almost had the bumper off then those damned things got the best of me...So, I decided to tape and newspaper off the back of the car, Primed and painted the insert while it was still on the car..Wasnt too bad...The new jet black look is nice. I will post pics tomorrow of end result.


----------

